# Dogs with Heartworm



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I have an online friend who's looking into adopting a dog when she moves to Japan soon, and she's found one that she really likes and is really hoping is still there when she moves, but the dog has Heartworm. She wants to know more about what she would have to do if she adopted the dog as far as treatments, and if it would be an okay idea to adopt the dog? 

Here's her exact post from another site I'm on:



> Okay so I've really been wanting to get a dog when I go to Japan, and I've been looking at lots of different shelters online to see what's there (and though I won't pick a dog from a picture, I really like this one). I've contacted the shelter about him and have swapped several emails back and forth... he may still be there when I get there but there's one problem: He has heartworm.
> 
> I think they're treating him for it now, but I would imagine I'll have to do some additional treatments if I adopt him? Would you guys recommend NOT adopting a dog with heartworm? I've been researching and it doesn't look like it would affect either me or my cats (it's spread by mosquitoes).
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd pose the question here to see what answers I come up with.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends on how bad the heartworms were. Most dogs make it through the treatment ok. If there were a lot of worms, sometimes it can be fatal. I think by the time your friend gets there (or even by now), she will know if that dog is going to be ok or not. After the initial treatment, you will know how the dog is reacting. I would adopt a heartworm positive dog, especially if they have already started the treatment. The whole recovery period can take a couple of months, of very limited activity.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Also, heartworms will not affect humans at all, there have only been a handful of human infections so they are rare. It shouldn't affect her cat either, but if she is worried about it she can get preventative for her cat as well.


----------

